# elong iden



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

I have heard there are a few differnt types of elongs and i have one that im tryin to figure otu what he is .he is about 7 inches. does any one have picture of the differnt species(red, black mask ,regular)?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Click Aquascape on the side they have pics of diff P's


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Shouldnt be to bad identifying without pix...

Red elong has reds on him.

Black mask has a black line across his face hence the name black mask.

Regular has none of the above features.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here are some


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

i love elongs their so different looking from the other species or p's


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Okay Red Spilo we get the point, you like elongs.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

stop jamming the add reply button just let it load LOL


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

there still just elongs


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

rocker said:


> there still just elongs


I second that!

Mine was what you called regular but now it is also 'black mask' and 'red'!

My op;inion is that this has to do with nutrition,environment,water quality and fish mood.All the labels are for marketing reasons!

Whatever label it has Elongatus is a beautifull and impressive Piranha


----------

